# Long term T3 use???



## tyzero89 (Aug 29, 2011)

What is your guys thoughts on long term t3 usage? I've done some research and I've been reading alot that long term usage will not shut down your thyroid permanently. That studies have shown that people who have been on t3 for months have recovered in the same time as people who take t3 for a few weeks. Im looking to run it for around 2-4 months and want your thoughts...


----------



## toothache (Aug 29, 2011)

The thyroid is very resilient.  I've done up to 3 months at 75mcg/day.  Had no issues coming off.  I didn't taper down either.


----------



## gym66 (Aug 29, 2011)

^^^ agreed I taper up to 100 in a few days.  stay at 100mcg until im done cutting then come off. 3-5 months.  I have never had a problem.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 29, 2011)

This is kind of what i have been gathering. I was planning on running 75mcg/day for a few months. I have bloodwork from before i started the T3 so i would be able to compare it to my bloodwork once i come off of it.


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 29, 2011)

From what I understand, you should be fine running it for an extended period of time and be able to bounce back. I would still taper your dose up and down, but I dnt think running it for a while is gonna cause any permanent problems.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 30, 2011)

People stay on it for years and I've never seen a study showing t3 leads to hypothyroidism. Think heavy said he did 50mg daily for 6 months np. Just make sure to supplement taurine otherwise when u get cramps that shut u down, expect me to say I told u so.


----------

